# Billing multiple Radiology Procedures with Medicare



## mjordan83 (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone have any advice on billing 71260 along with 74177 for Medicare patient?  I have used mod 59 and I am still getting a rejection.


----------



## vijayarani9369@gmail.com (Sep 26, 2017)

*Viji - Multiple Radiology Procedures*

Hi,


Try using XS modifier recently brought in by Medicare for this.

71260, 74177-XS


----------



## Davieda Skobel (Sep 27, 2017)

*Billing multiple Radiology Procedures to medicare*

One question, was it a denial or a rejection that you received?
Ok two questions, what did the denial say?

It could be the modifier or the diagnosis.
XS would be the best modifier.

Hope this helps.
Davieda


----------

